# My sub t/s vs box



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

So normally I do a sub with mid q, mid 30 FS. I sorta bit the bullet and went another route, as you'll see with the specs. These are all with coils in series as I'm running them to my subs. I'm running a pair. They're Lanzar 1233d.

Qes - .966
Qms - 4.969
Qts - .809
FS - 52 hz
Vas - .533 ft3
MMS 24731.9g
cms .4
Rms 1626.19451
BL 129.34427
Dd 32.34
Xmax 15.5 mm
VD 501.3 in3
SPL 87 db

Lanzar subs like small boxes, so I opted for a box 34 wide, 18 deep and 15 tall, put a baffle in front of the existing and with 2 5 inch diameter ports, 17.18 inches long each, should give me 3.5 cubes after displacement tuned to 38.5 hz. Did I do right? I've never worked with a sub with this high of a FS or Qts.


----------



## Hispls (Mar 12, 2008)

lanman31337 said:


> So normally I do a sub with mid q, mid 30 FS. I sorta bit the bullet and went another route, as you'll see with the specs. These are all with coils in series as I'm running them to my subs. I'm running a pair. They're Lanzar 1233d.
> 
> Qes - .966
> Qms - 4.969
> ...


Should sound very loud. That doesn't seem to be a woofer that's really geared towards being terribly musical, but seems well enough built and I've heard good reports on them. For the price they seem good. Really most of the big 12's would work well in a box with those specs. Should be quite efficient too, just be careful if you have a lot of power on it.

I did a box almost the exact specs this past weekend (20.5" deep though with 8" round port tuned to 40hz) Was doing pretty good til I have it the full 4KW and the surround ripped around the cone. I'll be reconing the 12 later this week when I get some 12" cones and will use an extra spider or two.


----------



## lanman31337 (May 16, 2011)

I was pretty surprised. For right now I have one in 3.5 cubes tuned to 32 hz (one sub was doa with a bad coil so it's off at Lanzar) and musically they don't sound bad at all. I'm not putting full power to it in fear of bottoming out with such a large box. When the other comes back I'll feed the pair around 6k.


----------

